# My Rhom(Xingu Diamond)new picture



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

6"


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice xingu...


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I like that close up head shot looking good buddy


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome looking rhom and great shot..do you have any other pics of him


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Cool shot but tough to get a good look at the rhom.

Any other shots of him


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice lookin Xingu, i have a 5 inch but he's really shy, thinkin of trading him for a pygo shoal.. how is yours?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

DcMX555 said:


> Nice lookin Xingu, i have a 5 inch but he's really shy, thinkin of trading him for a pygo shoal.. how is yours?


My fish is shy too. show your fish please.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

He's looking damn GOOD nice colors coming in!


----------

